# Sweetest R34 EVER!!!!!!



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

I searched google images for pics of Skylines, and I came accross this one. Anyone know if there are any other pics of this thing floating around?










Oh, if the pic don't work, someone let me email it to ya because I suck at teh intraweb!!!11!!!one!!!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Xybus said:


> I searched google images for pics of Skylines, and I came accross this one. Anyone know if there are any other pics of this thing floating around?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an R34 with aftermarket wheels........am i missing something???


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

I know this pic will hurt your heart but its the only other one I have...








His son died apparently.He snuck out with it and hit a light pole at around 200kmph *I think*


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

cdx21 said:


> I know this pic will hurt your heart but its the only other one I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Wow. That sucks.


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Looks like an R34 with aftermarket wheels........am i missing something???


Its clean and doesn't have some ugly ass body kit, and judging from the big ass FMIC, its probably badass.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

cdx21 said:


> I know this pic will hurt your heart but its the only other one I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

damn man.....that thing got fucked


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

EVL R34 i'd bet, but the pictures arent showing up
edit: the pictures work now, it was my firewall, and yeah, its the EVL R34, just google image search for it.


----------



## sLOorange200sxSeR (May 2, 2005)

*ouchh*

that WAS a sweet skyline maybe his son wasn't use to driving that car and underestimated the power it had! any hp numbers for that car???


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnn...

That really...really sucks...not cause he's out a car...but cause he's out a son. Wonder if he'll ever build another fast car.


----------



## timmy_nismo (Dec 29, 2005)

DAMMMMM.....that looks like it was one hell of a ride and it really really sucks that he had to lose his son. All i think it WOW.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sLOorange200sxSeR said:


> that WAS a sweet skyline maybe his son wasn't use to driving that car and underestimated the power it had! any hp numbers for that car???


IIRC it was like 600+ awhp. I remember seeing the article around here somewhere.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> IIRC it was like 600+ awhp. I remember seeing the article around here somewhere.


Thanks for the nums

That's more than too much for an un-experienced driver...even 300...so wow...nice car...sad story


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Im pretty sure there was also a pregnant girl in the car.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

omg wtf....pregnant woman???


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, i saw both those pics in a thread a while ago. search on here or sr20forum for the article


----------



## drifterXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that is so sad to see...


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> omg wtf....pregnant woman???


Yes>there was a pregnant woman..i think it was actually a teenager.


----------



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

Ya it was the son his best friend and his pregnant gf. wet roads and a telephone pole after hitting speeds around 195mph.... nice car, too bad ppl have to be so careless.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

And now you know why the R34 didn't meet US crash standards, because they split in half when they crash!







That is seriously one of the single worst things that could happen: killing 2 guys, a pregnant girl, and totaling a beautiful car in the process. When are people going to learn how to drive and stop doing this crazy crap? Just because a car will do 150+ mph doesn't make it a good idea, especially on a public road.


----------



## Hua (Apr 30, 2004)

That car was shot by Easton Chang.

http://www.eastonchang.com


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

neogeon said:


> And now you know why the R34 didn't meet US crash standards, because they split in half when they crash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, its a damn shame. Hearing about this hits me hard, I have lost three close friends because of speeding. One friends DSM cut in half by a tree at about 120mph. Another in a Neon blew a stopsign at about 90 and was t-boned by a Silverado. She waas one week from graduation. And my Bro's lifelong friend sheared a pole in his Mustang, police reports estimated him doing around 110. I really wish people would quit being so senseless. If your gonna speed like hell, go somewhere you kow and is isolated. I'm not innocent myself, i've experienced my T/A kicking it's ass out at over 150. Not really something you want to relive.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

It sucks soo bad to see and hear stuff like that. Were your friends intoxicated or doing any drugs? or were they just havin fun?

One of my friends in a 97 Eclipse GSX, Show quality, put over 30k to the whole car hit a Light pole making a turn at 120. Was really sad to see him and the car go like that


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

They were just having fun. I can't seem to understand why they would do such excessive speeds on the roads they died on. Those roads are old, haven't been paved in 15 years, and are narrow and tree lined. I lot of unanswered questions nobody will ever know the answers to


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Find a place that has a track or at least a "track day" where you can push your car to its limits, well at least in a safe environment. I too have lost dear friends due to what seemed like senseless acts of stupidity. The best thing to do is remember the mistakes that they have made and keep them fresh in your mind so that the next time you feel like a super hero reality will bite you in the ass and make you realize that you could be next......I guess that it is easier said than done in most cases. Just stop and think before you let your ego run wild...


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> They were just having fun. I can't seem to understand why they would do such excessive speeds on the roads they died on. Those roads are old, haven't been paved in 15 years, and are narrow and tree lined. I lot of unanswered questions nobody will ever know the answers to


Sucks about your friends, dude. It's amazing how often kids do crazy things like that.
As far as the original story about the pregnant girl and the two guys... does anybody have a link to an original story for that accident? I'd really like to use it for a research project.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

That goes for me as well. I would love to see a story behind this incident or at least an article tht was written about it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Let me see if I can track it down somewhere. I'm pretty sure i've read about it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Here I found this thread, but the link in it is dead. Can't seem to find any other info. I'm pretty sure this is it.

http://forums.evolutionm.net/printthread.php?t=111522&pp=100


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks bro, I'll take a look at it.


----------



## ahsen177 (Feb 22, 2006)

thats sad to have to lose your son. was a nice ride though.
check this link out:

http://www.clublexus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202354


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

DAMN now that sux. went through the links its true what most of the ppl say on them. Pity ppl dont kno when to draw the line we it come to responsibility.

Pity having to see that car go looked AWESOM


----------

